
Tracking.js – Computer vision library for the browser - punnerud
https://trackingjs.com
======
jaigupta
[https://github.com/jeeliz/jeelizAR](https://github.com/jeeliz/jeelizAR)

They seem to be doing a better job.

------
rakken
All camera examples are broken.

(GET ERROR
)[https://trackingjs.com/bower/tracking.js/examples/[object%20...](https://trackingjs.com/bower/tracking.js/examples/\[object%20MediaStream\])
404

------
pedalpete
With all the comments about broken on Chrome & Firefox, where does this work?

------
ebg13
Doesn't work in Safari. Doesn't work in Firefox. Doesn't work in Chrome.

The last update to the GitHub repo was over a year ago. Yay dead projects on
the front page.

~~~
disqard
I'm curious... how does a non-working project rise to the top?

~~~
ebg13
People don't bother to look before voting. IMO, HN should at least require
clicking through to the actual URL before allowing someone to vote.

------
kkotak
No worky on Chrome.

~~~
wybiral
Not working on Firefox (Linux) either.

------
tenryuu
Dead project

~~~
staticvar
'bower install' is a dead give away.

------
sebular
broken in firefox and chrome on windows

------
sergiotapia
all examples broken on chrome

